# Why can't I get MNF in HD?



## Slacker242 (Aug 23, 2006)

It's just blank. 

I can get the game in regular but no HD


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

Slacker242 said:


> It's just blank.
> 
> I can get the game in regular but no HD


no sound or anything? Check cabling... signal strength and sat set up (119-110-129) Obviously you have an HD or HD ready tv and HD Box from Dish? Not missing much I'm watching and cant stand the cowboys!


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

As far a national games go, yesterday's Steelers and Falcons game was hard to beat for HD quality. Wow, cbs looks awesome.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Slacker242 said:


> It's just blank.
> 
> I can get the game in regular but no HD


Can you be more specific as to where you were trying to watch the game? An OTA local or satellite HD?


----------



## Slacker242 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have been unable to watch MNF on ESPN HD for the past 2 weeks. All my other HD channels come in fine. I have a 622 and 211 and 2 HDTV's. Neither TV could get the HD feed on ESPN. The game comes in fine on regular ESPN. 

If I turn the HD ESPN on, the screen is blank and the the searching window pops up after a few minutes but never finds anything. 

Very strange that only this channel as a problem and usually only on MNF. This morning the channel was still out though.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Slacker242 said:


> I have been unable to watch MNF on ESPN HD for the past 2 weeks. All my other HD channels come in fine. I have a 622 and 211 and 2 HDTV's. Neither TV could get the HD feed on ESPN. The game comes in fine on regular ESPN.
> 
> If I turn the HD ESPN on, the screen is blank and the the searching window pops up after a few minutes but never finds anything.
> 
> Very strange that only this channel as a problem and usually only on MNF. This morning the channel was still out though.


I have found that on my 622 the satellite signal is a lot weaker than all the others. 
This is Sat110 Transponder 17. Perhaps you are experiencing this too. The best signal I get is just around 60 but sometimes lower. I think Dish needs to fix this but in the meantime, you might try to peak or tweak your dish for maximum output for that one channel.

I don't know what or where MNF is so can't comment on that. Oh, did you mean Monday night football? If so, yes, that is most important to be able to get in HD.


----------



## Slacker242 (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes, MNF = Monday Night Football. 

This is very frustrating. I'm not sure how I can tweak for just the ESPN HD channel. If someone can point me to a guide or walk me through it I would appreciate it. 

Thanks.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

Slacker242 said:


> Yes, MNF = Monday Night Football.
> 
> This is very frustrating. I'm not sure how I can tweak for just the ESPN HD channel. If someone can point me to a guide or walk me through it I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks.


Sounds like you should call Dish ASAP and have them send someone out to fix it before next Monday. That's the best way. If you don't know what you're doing, you'll only make things worse.


----------



## primetimeguy (Sep 30, 2006)

Grandude said:


> I have found that on my 622 the satellite signal is a lot weaker than all the others.
> This is Sat110 Transponder 17. Perhaps you are experiencing this too. The best signal I get is just around 60 but sometimes lower. I think Dish needs to fix this but in the meantime, you might try to peak or tweak your dish for maximum output for that one channel.
> 
> I don't know what or where MNF is so can't comment on that. Oh, did you mean Monday night football? If so, yes, that is most important to be able to get in HD.


While my picture does not go out, Sat 110 Trans7 is the lowest signal strength for me as well and in the mid 50's.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

The weak transponder 17 makes sense cause I've noticed that too. But that wouldnt explain it just going out for MNF in particular obviously. Might just randomly cause that channel to go flakey at any time.

Does Discovery HD always work? Thats on the same transponder too I believe.


----------



## Slacker242 (Aug 23, 2006)

HD discovery is now out


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Grandude said:


> I have found that on my 622 the satellite signal is a lot weaker than all the others.
> This is Sat110 Transponder 17. Perhaps you are experiencing this too. The best signal I get is just around 60 but sometimes lower. I think Dish needs to fix this but in the meantime, you might try to peak or tweak your dish for maximum output for that one channel.
> 
> I don't know what or where MNF is so can't comment on that. Oh, did you mean Monday night football? If so, yes, that is most important to be able to get in HD.


Actually its not any lower then other receivers. But they did to decide to use a different scale on the 622 then some of the others. This is not the first receiver they did that to. So on each model receiver the numbers are relative to other channels on the same series and not necessary between receivers.


----------



## Slacker242 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks guys 17 was definately out. They are sending someone out this Friday.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

What signal strength number do you see on... tp. 17 .... satellite 110... if you go the system setup/installation/point dish menu and check that?

Something below 50 I trust to lose the channels altogether.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

It's nice that they are sending someone out but isn't gonna help much. The transponder # 17 is down in strength. There is another thread talking about this problem. Every one on that thread is listing what the strength is and how it has gone down around 20+ points in last couple wks. BTW if it is gonna cost you $$ I'd cancel cuz it won't change what's going on in orbit.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Where is that thread.. which forum?

And whats to say a lil tweaking might just not be the diff tween getting it or not even if it's ever so borderline.

Mines right about 52 which means I dont lose it except in inclement weather, but if my dish was tweaked ever so slightly I'd lbe liable to lose it at any time.


----------



## Slacker242 (Aug 23, 2006)

DP1 said:


> Where is that thread.. which forum?
> 
> And whats to say a lil tweaking might just not be the diff tween getting it or not even if it's ever so borderline.
> 
> Mines right about 52 which means I dont lose it except in inclement weather, but if my dish was tweaked ever so slightly I'd lbe liable to lose it at any time.


Mine is 45

And now it works. Both ESPN HD and Discovery HD work...


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

DP1 said:


> Where is that thread.. which forum?
> 
> And whats to say a lil tweaking might just not be the diff tween getting it or not even if it's ever so borderline.
> 
> Mines right about 52 which means I dont lose it except in inclement weather, but if my dish was tweaked ever so slightly I'd lbe liable to lose it at any time.


It is on a different site but here it is.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=80195


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Thank ya.

And yeah Slacker that number puts you in a very precarious situation.

I have kinda a half azzed install... stoopid long cable runs with legacy lnb's and switches with a number of TP's with low signal. But as long as they're above 50 I'm ok. When weather creeps them down into the mid/high 40's its problem time. Rarely ever happens though in this dry climate. Obviously if it was annoying I'd do something about it.

Hopefully your tech can tweak the dish just enough to pull at least a few more points out of it.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I've got 92-94 on that TP and the picture is rock solid on both ESPNHD and Discovery HD. I'd be curious if everyone who has a problem with this TP is using a D1000???


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

I just checked mine.. it's 59 at the moment. Course some of the spotbeam tp's on that bird are coming in at 115.

I'm more or less using a Dish1000..in theory anyway. Imagine most with issues likely are.

Actually I'm using an old 3 slot D* pan I had laying around getting 110/119/129 that way.


----------



## geno58 (Jan 14, 2006)

Calgary2800---Yes, it does look awesome, if you happen to be one of only three NFL HD broadcasts a week. CBS is dragging their feet. FOX, NBC & ESPN's NFL games are all in HD.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> Actually its not any lower then other receivers. But they did to decide to use a different scale on the 622 then some of the others. This is not the first receiver they did that to. So on each model receiver the numbers are relative to other channels on the same series and not necessary between receivers.


It would seem that I am not imagining this considering the numbers of others who are also having problems. 
BTW, the scale on the 921 and the 622 are both max 125 for satellite signals.
I believe that something was changed in the 622 software and we now are getting lower signals across the board than we were prior to the latest software downloads.

Relative to the other channels on my 622, sat 110 tr 17 is 30 to 40 points lower.
Makes it annoying when I want to watch Monday night football in HD, something I am now paying extra for with the upgrade to a 622 and a Silver package.


----------

